# Anyone Have Green Severums ??



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the chance to pick up Green Severums. I think they are juveniles but not sure. I might get 2. I have had Oscars, jack Dempseys, Firemouths, Red Devils, and Convicts but I have never had any Severums. I was just wondering what to expect from this fish. Is their behavior similar to other New World Cichlids? Are they intelligent and interactive like an Oscar? I guess i'm looking for a fish to replace Oscars as my favorite fish. I love Oscars but their attitude lately has been getting the best of me. I have a 4" Tiger Oscar that thinks he owns the world. He stares at me through the glass as if he's mad because their are other fish in "his" tank...lol I understand that all cichlids are territorial but my oscar is the meanest fish I have ever had. I've had many other Oscars and they all were very docile even at large sizes. They were all red oscars and not tiger oscars....although that shouldn't mean anything. My current big tank is a 55 gallon. I am in the process of fixing up a 75 gallon tank that I picked up at a garage sale this weekend for $10.00.

Any advice on the Green Severum would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Van


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a female green severum that I have to say has a great personality also she is the dominant fish in her tank (very aggressive when provoked) that has other CA/SA cichlids init that are all male. She is showing great color and has long flowing fins. These fish seen to take longer to get used to their new tank but once it feels like home to them they will flourish. This is all IME so others will have different things to say about this fish.


----------



## jwhorner6 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a green severum that is very docile and timid among my blood parrots. But this same sev. forced me to remove my other sevs due it it constantly bullying the other males. So I don't really know what to tell you with them, from my experience they are good with other species of cichlids but can be aggressive to their own kind


----------



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a 3 month old female green Severum. Have her in with a male gold severum, 2 oscars and 2 jack dempseys.
She is constantly chasing my male gold severum! No bother with the oscars or JD's. great personallity, knows exactly when I come up to the tank at feeding time, and she is always at the top with the oscars ready to eat the first pellets!


----------



## bostoncichlidfan (Jul 7, 2012)

I am a newbie with 2 green and one gold severum. They are all juveniles about the size of a quarter. The smaller green one has become the dominant fish, but they don't beat up on each other that much. Sometimes, they do this weird thing where one will back up parallel to another so that they are head to tail. What is this behavior?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Rotkiel and a Red Severum both who are around the 7" size. The Rotkiel is kind of shy. The Red Severum is very outgoing. I've had a Green Severum in the past that was also shy. So I would say it really depends on the individual fish. They do seem to take awhile to become comfortable in their tank but a great fish overall.


----------

